# Trails der Waldbewohner (WB)



## Torix (15. März 2008)

Hi,

ich werde mal wieder die Lanze brechen und für die Wittenberger dieses Forum eröffnen.
Ich hoffe es wird nicht nur gelesen, sondern auch fleißig geschrieben.
In ca. fünf Wochen, da ist mein Tanzkurs vorbei, hätte ich Lust auf ein Trans-Fläming oder Trans-Dübener Heide.
Eine Strecke habe ich auch schon im Kopf, bin auch für Vorschläge sehr angetan.

Torix


----------



## Hackepeter (15. März 2008)

Ha,-das mit der Trans-Dübener Heide hat ich auch schon im Kopf nur eben aus der anderen Ecke.
Eine Tour in DD ist am Ostermontag ausgefallen und so werd ich die Zeit,-sofern das Wetter mitspielt vielleicht mal dazu nutzen.
Vielleicht entwickelt sich da mal was.
Gruß
ULF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torix (22. März 2008)

Ich habe so eine Tour schon im Kopf:

WB-Bergwitzsee incl. ausgeschilderter Mountainbikestrecke, Ochsenkopf-Bad-Düben-Muldestausee-um die Goitzsch, über den Windpark von Muldenstein-Burgkemnitz (schöne Aussicht und Hochfahrt  ), Ferropolis, Wörlitz mit Fährenfahrt über die Elbe, Coswig, Möllsdorf, Senst, Rabenstein und von dort aus zurück über den Radwanderweg Berlin-Leipzig nach WB.

Ich schätze es werden so 200 km sein......


----------



## ritzelfred (22. März 2008)

He, da bin ich natürlich dabei. Ich schlage im Juni vor. 
Ist das eine Eintagestour und wo gibt es etwas zu futtern?
Bei 200 km kann man doch nicht alles mit sich rumtragen )

In Möllsdorf und in Rabenstein könnte man gut speisen, aber vorher muss man  
auch schon essen.


----------



## Udo1 (22. März 2008)

Hallo,


Torix schrieb:


> Ich habe so eine Tour schon im Kopf:
> 
> WB-Bergwitzsee incl. ausgeschilderter Mountainbikestrecke, Ochsenkopf-Bad-Düben-Muldestausee-um die Goitzsch, über den Windpark von Muldenstein-Burgkemnitz (schöne Aussicht und Hochfahrt  ), Ferropolis, Wörlitz mit Fährenfahrt über die Elbe, Coswig, Möllsdorf, Senst, Rabenstein und von dort aus zurück über den Radwanderweg Berlin-Leipzig nach WB.
> 
> Ich schätze es werden so 200 km sein......


hört sich gut an , wann soll die Tour denn steigen?


----------



## cgb (22. März 2008)

Ist wirklich eine gute Idee als Sommertour.
Hab das mal bei Google Maps überschlagen und bin so auf 140 Km gekommen.
Für meine Kondition wär das schon ein kleiner Broken so als Tagestour. Würde ca. 7-8 Stunden Beinarbeitet erfordern (DS 20km/H) ohne Pausen. 
Ist aber echt ein ansporn etwas mehr zu radeln,um im Sommer dann Fit zu sein.
Eine 2 Tagestour mit jeweils ca 100-120 km würden mir irgendwie eher zu sagen. Man könnte die Strecke in der Dübener Heide ja noch etwas Strecken.

Ich wäre sehr dafür vorher etwas kleinere Touren zu fahren, um das Gruppentempo besser einschätzen zu können. Macht ja irgendwie keinen Sinn das die einen TransGermany Tempo fahren und andere 20 km hinterher Gurken (und den Weg suchen).


----------



## murd0c (23. März 2008)

Mit 140km kann ich mich auch eher anfreunden ... 200km auf dem MTB schaff ich bis zum Sommer nimmer!


----------



## Torix (23. März 2008)

Bei der Google-Tour-Berechnung fehlt ja die Umrundung der Goitzsche, die Bergwitzseeumrundung und bestimmt noch ein paar andere Ecken in der Dübener Heide bzw im Fläming. 140 km sind aber eine gute Tagestour.

Mach mal Vorschläge an welchem Wochenende die Tour steigen soll.
Im Mai kann ich noch nicht, da dieser Monat, wie z.B. Gardasee-Woche, bei uns schon gut ausgebucht ist.

Gruß
Torix


----------



## cgb (24. März 2008)

Prinzipiell hab ich jedes WE etwas Zeit, meinen Urlaub hab ich noch nicht geplant.
Leider kenn ich mich Streckenmäßig bisher null aus, in der Dübener Heide,Goitzsche etc. da ich immer nur vor meiner "Haustür" fahr.

Auf einer Radwegekarte hab ich deine Tour mit bestehenden Radwegemöglichkeiten abgefahren und bin so auf 70% nutzbare Radwege gekommen für diese Tour. Leider lässt die Ausschilderung dieser Wege oft zu wünschen übrig, sodaß nicht unwesentliche Strecken zur Orientierung mit Obendrauf kommen könnten bis man das Streckennetz im Kopf hat.
Es gibt zwar auch GPS+elektronische Karten ist mir aber doch etwas zu Teuer noch!!!

Torix, wie gut ist denn dein Streckennetz ausgebaut so Orientierungsmäßig???

Ich würde mal vorschlagen die große Rundtour erstmal in 4 Teilen als Rundkurs zu fahren.

1. Bergwitz-Radis-Ochsenkopf-Lutherstein-Söllichau-Bad Düben-Pause
Bad Düben-Söllichau-R4-Bad Schmiedeberg-Reinharz-Sackwitz-Lubast            -Kemberg-Reuden-Bergwitz

2.Bad Düben-Rösa-Pouch-Schlaitz-Muldenstein-Zschornewitz-Ferropolis- Retzau-Jessnitz-Bitterfeld- um die Goitzsche-Löbnitz-Tiefensee-Bad Düben.

3.Bergwitz-Schleesen-Oranienbaum-Wörlitz-Coswig-Griebo-WB-Pratau-
Bergwitz.

4.WB-Coswig-Hubertusberg-Möllensdorf-Cobbelsdorf-Göritz-Rabenstein-R1-
Klein Marzehns-Berkau-Wittenberg

Diese kleinen Einheiten könnte man ja so im Juni/Juli fahren, sich das Beste raussuchen Strecken-/Funmässig und im August die Große Runde drehen.
Währe auch ein Prima Training und man müsste nicht allein durch die Heide radeln.


----------



## Torix (26. März 2008)

Na die Strecken stimmen fast alle.
Außer  3. und 4. stimmten nicht ganz, da ich alle Touren schon abgeradelt bin 

Einen Fahrer für das Begleitfahrzeug hätte ich auch schon )


----------



## cgb (12. April 2008)

Ist ja nicht viel bei uns los hier!!! Wo sind nur die ganzen Waldbewohner???

Begleitfahrzeug kommt gut, bracht man nicht 5l Flüssigkeit huckepack tragen.
Wenn es nun endlich mal klimamässig besser wird, könnte man ja mal die MTB-Strecke am Bergwitzsee drehen und andere Touren terminieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torix (8. Mai 2008)

Wir waren auch bischen im Stress die letzten Wochen. Jetzt düsen wir an den  Gardasee zum MTB-Auftakt in den richtigen Bergen für eine Woche und dann sollte es auch hier langsam anfangen


----------



## cgb (10. Mai 2008)

Na dann viel Spass in Italien. Auf das die Knochen heil bleiben.

by the way--> ein Berg ist ein Berg und Hügel sind halt Hügel -->
                    richtig oder richtig 
                    Ich will schon immer mal falsche Berge hochfahren und
                    richtige dann wieder runter!!!!


----------



## kindi (2. Juni 2008)

Steht der Termin schon fest?


----------



## cgb (3. Juni 2008)

Gute Frage !!!

Torix seine Gardasee-Tour ist wohl doch etwas ausgiebiger geworden.
Ich hoffe,daß er sich die nächsten Tage mal meldet hier.

Letzen Sonntag bin ich nach der Regio Pedale in WB noch nach Bergwitz gefahren. Die MTB-Strecke ist von der Ausschilderung noch o.K. wenn man sie schon mal gefahren ist. Leider sind die Trailstrecken aber auch gut zugewuchert. Nach der ersten Treppe hat zudem ein Harvester ganze Arbeit geleistet. Es fuhr sich aber trotzdem besser, als wie noch im Winter.
Nach der Tour bin ich mal noch in den See gegangen um das Wasser anzutesten,er ist schon wärmer als ich dachte.

Der MTB-Strecke am Bergwitzsee würden also ein paar mehr Biker ganz gut tun. 
Vor der großen Rundtour könnte ja mal ein 5 Runden ( ca. 5x8,5km) MTB-Bergwitz-Sommer-Race terminiert werden. Leider weis ich nicht ob es da Probleme gibt mit den Badegästen und anderen Bedenkenträgern.

Wer würde denn mitfahren wollen,mal so pauschal gefragt ???


----------



## Torix (17. Juni 2008)

Scheinbar schläft hier die Umgebung der Waldbewohner langsam ein *g*
Die Woch am Lago war wieder super, vor allem die Tramalzoecke ist einfach nicht zu toppen 

Mit dem Race würde es garantiert sehr viel Ärger mit den Badegästen zu dieser Jahreszeit geben *lach*

Ach wäre ich nicht in Form für so ein Rennen, da ich mir einen Finger gebrochen habe ich damit ist einfach schlecht bremsen :-(

Zwei Runden stehen mir wohl besser zur Gesicht und da ich auf Nervenkitzel stehen und auch die Aktivitäten der Wildschweine in der Gegen kenne, solle man ein Nachtrennen dort veranstalten..
Zuschauer brauche wir bestimmt nicht, der Spass würde sich erhöhen und ich kann mal endlich wieder die Akkus von der Sigma auflagen ......
Naaaa, hat noch jemand Lust auf diesen Spass????


----------



## cgb (17. Juni 2008)

Das nenn ich mal eine kreative Idee um möglichen Ärger aus dem Weg zu gehen. Ein wenig am See chillen und dann so gegen 24 Uhr 2 Runden drehen.
Wer schaut mal eben in den Mondkalender wenn der nächste Vollmond ist?

Also ich bin dabei, hat son bisschen 24h Rennen Flair, mit ner Funssel Nachts
im Wald rumzufahren. Das mit den Wildschweinen muss ich aber mal noch
recherieren, hab keine lust von einem Keiler oder Pajero plattgemacht zu 
werden. 

Gute Besserung deinem Finger,damit er auch morgen wieder kraftvoll zubeissen, ähh zupacken kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cgb (6. Juli 2008)

Ist glaub doch nicht so meins, Nachts mit dem MTB durchs Gelände. Da surf ich lieber bei MTB-News oder geh feiern.
Bis denne vielleicht mal bei einer anderen Tour.


----------



## Kasebi (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Torix was ist eigentlich aus deiner Trans Fläming und Trans Dübener Heide geworden? Also wenn man mal vom Vielfahrer und-Schreiber Udo1 absieht ist ja in SA tatsächlich nichts los. Es kann doch nicht ein ganzes Bundesland ohne Biker sein.
Und euer Bergwitzseerace ?


----------



## Udo1 (27. Oktober 2008)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Torix was ist eigentlich aus deiner Trans Fläming und Trans Dübener Heide geworden? Also wenn man mal vom Vielfahrer und-Schreiber Udo1 absieht ist ja in SA tatsächlich nichts los. Es kann doch nicht ein ganzes Bundesland ohne Biker sein.
> Und euer Bergwitzseerace ?


Genau Axel, das würde mich auch interessieren, was aus den oben angekündigten Touren geworden ist. Die Tourzusammenstellung fand ich ja sehr interessant, Dübener Heide- Fläming, oder war das nur eine Wunschvorstellung, wenn ja sollte wir sie im nächsten Jahr unbedingt Realität werden lassen. Ich wäre auf jedenFall dabei.


----------



## Kasebi (27. Oktober 2008)

Das ist auch der Grund warum ich hier gepostet hab


----------



## cgb (2. November 2008)

Tja die Touren sind wohl wortwörtlich 2008 im Fläminger Sand verlaufen. 
Werde die Winterzeit mal nutzen und ein paar Touren für die Waldbewohner zusammen stellen.
Eine ganze Trans Dübener/Fläming ist mir persönlich am Stück zu heavey (200 km nach Torix Vorstellungen )
Würde aber die Fläming Sektion mitfahren und bei Bedarf auch dafür die Streckenplanung übernehmen.

Wenn einige Waldbewohner bock haben mal die Bergwitzrunde zu fahren, können sie sich gern hier im Thread melden. Da bin ich dabei !!!
Zum Biken ist das Gebiet um den See wirklich top.


----------



## Kasebi (4. November 2008)

cgb schrieb:


> Tja die Touren sind wohl wortwörtlich 2008 im Fläminger Sand verlaufen.
> Werde die Winterzeit mal nutzen und ein paar Touren für die Waldbewohner zusammen stellen.
> Eine ganze Trans Dübener/Fläming ist mir persönlich am Stück zu heavey (200 km nach Torix Vorstellungen )
> Würde aber die Fläming Sektion mitfahren und bei Bedarf auch dafür die Streckenplanung übernehmen.
> ...



Mich würde es schon reizen das alles mal am Stück abzufahren. Da man da aber nicht all zu viel von Land und Leute mitkriegt würde ich schon ganz gern die Strecke auf kürzeren Runden kennenlernen. Ich werde das auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten und wenn du nichts dagegen hast im Frühjahr auf dich zukommen. Vielleicht können wir ja mal zusammen durch den Flämminger Sand furchen.


----------



## Udo1 (4. November 2008)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Mich würde es schon reizen das alles mal am Stück abzufahren. ....


Ich will auch mit.




Um 16:25 Uhr Platz 2 im Winterpokal, aber sicherlich nur für kurze Zeit


----------



## Torix (7. November 2008)

Aus der Tour und dem Rennen ist leider nix geworden, da sich zu wenig Leute dafür hier interessieren :-( und wir (Familie) auch noch einige anderen großen Probleme zu wälzen hatten. Für das Rennen werde ich auch im nächsten Jahr keine Zeit haben, um dieses zu organisieren...
Aber.....
Touren geht immer.
Bin die große Flämingrunde erst im September spontan gefahren und sind auch über 100 km zusammengekommen )
Morgen Nachmittag steht mit einem Kumpel die Rennrunde in Bergwitz an. Sie wurde wieder in der letzten Zeit von zwei Bikern wieder gut fahrbar gemacht, da einige Passagen noch mit Bäumen verperrt waren und der Forst auch so an einigen Stellen gewütet hatte....
Wer es hier gelesen hat, sollte doch einfach spontan so gegen 14:15 am Hauptparkplatz in Bergwitz sein und eine Tüte Mut und Spass mitbringen *g*.

cu
Holger


----------



## cgb (7. November 2008)

@ Kasebi / Udo 1
Da wird sich sicherlich ein Termin und eine Strecke finden im Frühjahr.

@ Torix
Schade das ich morgen keine Zeit hab.
Schön das mal einer die Kettensäge zur Hand genommen hat,
um den Windbruch von den Trails zu räumen. Da weiß ich ja,
wo ich meine neuen SPD 545 Klicks testen kann.


----------



## Torix (9. November 2008)

War ein toller Spass gestern. Wir waren nur zu zweit und konnten deswegen auch ein paar neue Wege testen bzw. sind ein paar Wege mal andersrum gefahren. Etwas zum Springen gibt es jetzt auch auf einen Trail.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man Samstag eine feste Zeit für die Bergwitztrails ausmacht. Die gestrige Zeit würde mir jedenfalls zusagen.

Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cgb (9. November 2008)

*Gute Idee mit den regelmäßigen Touren zu festen Zeiten*. Würde so alle 3 Wochen mit dabei sein. 14:30 ist zwar schon etwas spät aber noch o.K. im Winter. 
Bin letztens auch noch ein paar andere Routen gefahren. Rund um den See gibts ja massig Angler und Wanderer Pfade mit schon anspruchsvollen Passagen. Unterhalb des höhen Trails hab ich mich letztes durchs Unterholz geschlagen und ein paar nette Schlüsselstellen für spätere Touren mir abgespeichert.

Ich lese recht häufig auch im BB Forum, da haben die Berliner immer so nette Namen für ihre Touren ala Müggelz, N8Ride, BrockenRocken, Molronda etc. und bin dafür auch für Bergwitz was passendes zu finden. Wie wär es z.B. mit *BW-Traildays* ?


----------



## Torix (13. November 2008)

Stimmt 14:30 ist schon grenzwertig. Ein halbe Stunde früher macht den Kohl nicht fettttt *g*

BW-Trails ist doch ein guter Name für die ausbaubare Ecke....
Am kommenden Samstag kann ich leider auch nicht dort radeln, da wir unsere liebe kleine Tochter beerdigen ...................
So werde ich immer schöne Erinnerungen an sie haben, wenn wir ca .14:00 Uhr losradeln.

Holger


----------



## cgb (13. November 2008)

Mein Beileid. 
Das Leben kann zuweilen verdammt hart sein.
Ich wünsche Dir ,deiner Frau und euren Angehörigen eine
gute Trauerfeier zum Abschied von eurer Tochter.


Bis demnächst mal, zu einer lockeren Runde um den See.


----------



## Torix (14. November 2008)

Danke!

.... und ich hoffe, man sieht sich!


----------



## Torix (25. November 2008)

Diesen Samstag 13:30 Uhr ist wieder ein Bergwitz-Trailday und ich hofffe es bleibt so winterlich ))
Wer hat noch Lust?
Dann 13:30 Uhr am Hauptparkplatz!


----------



## Torix (28. November 2008)

Achtung Trailsday muss ausfallen, da ich an einem kurzfristigen Holzeinschlagtermin teilnehmen muss!


Holger


----------



## cgb (28. November 2008)

Hätte dieses WE auch keine Zeit gefunden. Vor Weihnachten ist alles immer recht stressig.
Vielleicht dann am 2/3 Advent oder halt im neuen Jahr.


----------



## Torix (8. Dezember 2008)

Am kommenden Wochenende, 13.12.08; 13:00 Uhr,  könnte es mit einem Trailsday und Glühwein am Bergwitzsee klappen?????


----------



## cgb (11. Dezember 2008)

Währe toll gewesen dieses WE eine kleine Wintertour zu drehen mit Glühwein-Pitstop.
Hab aber leider keine Zeit, da private Festivitäten anstehen mit Opa,Oma,Tante,Onkel .....
Einen Trailsday hab ich mir aber auf jeden Fall noch vorgenommen für diese Wintersaison.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torix (23. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weihnachten für alle WBler!

Torix


----------



## cgb (28. Dezember 2008)

Bin gut über die Feiertage gekommen und die momentane Wetterlage schreit regelrecht danach das Bike rauszuholen. Eine Wiederholung des letzjährigen Sylvester/Neujahrs-Trailday währe doch recht nice.
Vielleicht hat die Bitterfelder/Wolfener Ecke auch bock mal vorbei zu schauen. Werd mal den Thread bemühen.


----------



## cgb (31. Dezember 2008)

Allen einen guten Rutsch und viele schöne Stunden in 2009 beim MTB fahren.


----------



## Torix (1. Januar 2009)

Wünsche hier allen einen guten Start in das Jahr 2009.
Wir haben unsere ersten Minuten auf den Brocken genossen. Dort war ein Jahrhundertwetter für den Brocken im Winter und viele Wanderer und einige Zugfahrer haben von dort die schöne Aussicht und Atmosphäre erleben dürfen.
Insgesamt waren wir fünf Stunden mit dem Auf- und Abstieg beschäftigt, zwei Mountainbiker ware auch oben und hatten bestimmt auch eines der schönsten Silvestereindrücke in ihrem Leben 
Unsere Bilder folgen später im Fotoalbum....
Holger


----------



## Torix (3. März 2009)

...und ich habe seit Wochen eine Grippe am Hals und kriege diese nicht weg...
Ich hoffe die Wärme der ersten Frühlingssonne helfen ein bisl....


----------



## cgb (4. März 2009)

Der Winter hat bei mir auch ganz schön an der Performance gezerrt.
Es wird echt Zeit mal wieder etwas aktiver zu werden.
Mal schaun ob sich mein Bike überreden lässt, sich vom Haken nehmen zu
lassen, für eine kleine Frühlingsrunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torix (9. März 2009)

Welcher Frühling?
Heute war es am Morgen winterlich kalt und es schneit ab 500 Höhenmeter wieder :-((


----------



## Kasebi (10. März 2009)

Kalt? Und was macht ihr im Winter? Mein Bike kennt keinen Winterschlaf. Der Winterpokal ist übrigens eine gute Motivationshilfe das ganze Jahr zu fahren. Und kommenden Sontag ist schon wieder die nächste Tour geplant. Über ca5h. Egal wie das Wetter ist.


----------



## cgb (27. März 2009)

@Kasebi

Ich gestehe das ich ein so genannter "Warmduscher" bin und nur zum Spass fahr. 
Deshalb siehts bei mir auch konditionell nach dem Winter mit den Bike-Muskeln eher mau aus.
Wenn man bei -5°C  9h auf dem Bau werkelt, hab ich irgendwie am WE keinen Elan in die Pedale zu treten.
Bei passenden Frühlingswetter lass ich mich aber gern mal zu einer kleinen Runde überreden.


----------



## Torix (10. Juli 2009)

Die Bergwitzrunde steht jetzt auch GPS-Track zur Verfügung


----------



## Torix (5. November 2010)

Will mal wieder nach langer Zeit dieses Forum aktivieren und erfahren ob noch Leute von damals aktiv sind


----------



## zelar (13. Januar 2011)

gibt es bei euch auf DH/freeride strecken? falls ja technik ?


----------



## Hackepeter (13. Januar 2011)

@ Torix.. Also katja&Holger&...
Ja,ich beweg' mich noch.
Und es macht mir immer noch Spaß.
Schreib nur nicht mehr soviel darüber.
War gerade zu einem 50 km Skirennen im Isergebirge und es war ,obwohl es schon ganz schön mit tauen anfing, richtig schön,so daß ich mit guten Eindrücken versehen, nach Hause gefahren bin. Der Wochenendkalender ist schon wieder beängstigend voll mit schönen Dingen.
Mal sehen was so über die Zeit so daraus wird.
Gratulation zu Euerem schönen ,lustig roten Haus und eigentlich zu Allem.
Beste Grüße 
ULF


----------



## Knickedstopper (28. März 2011)

Es gibt definitiv eine kleine Freeridestrecke mit zwei Doubles und nem Kicker. Da ist aber Treten angesagt, also nix großartig bergab hier im Flachland.


----------



## Torix (2. September 2011)

Nächsten Montag in der Dobiener Schweiz ab ca. 19:00 Uhr für eine Stunde trailen und sich schmutzig machen für eine Stunde...

Treffpunkt Mochauer Weg 45a.


Holger


----------



## cgb (2. September 2011)

Gute Idee, leider weil ich nächste Woche in wärmeren Gefilden (Urlaub) und kann leider nicht die Dobiener Schweiz erkunden.
Klappt vielleicht ein anderes Mal, die nächsten Wochen werd ich aber eher weniger Zeit haben, da momentan alles wieder zusammen kommt.
Werd dies aber hier weiter verfolgen und bei Gelegenheit dazu stoßen.
In der Gruppe macht Biken halt wesentlich mehr Spaß.

Bis dann, Remo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torix (5. September 2011)

denke aber daran, der Winter ist bald da


----------



## wittenberger (11. November 2011)

Da wäre ich mitgekommen.............


----------



## Torix (22. November 2011)

Wer besitzt von Euch eine richtige verbotene Radlampe?

Hätte mal Lust die Schweine in der Dobiner Schweiz zur erschrecken am kommenden Freitag ab ca. 19:00 Uhr!


----------



## wittenberger (22. November 2011)

Holger, ich habe da schon ein paar gute Sachen, die man am Rad befestigen könnte,
vom Angeln meine LedLenser Kopflampe für den Helm mit 170 Lumen fokusierbar und vorn kann ich mir noch meine P14 mit 210 Lumen anheften, dass sollte reichen.
Muss bloß sehen was die Arbeit am Freitag sagt, zur Zeit gehts immer lange, sollte wir dann zeitnah entscheiden.
(PS: falls Du keine hast von den H7 Kopflampen habe ich zwei könnte ich ggf.mitbringen.
Frank
PS: brauch ich denn ein Jagdmesser ? Wegen der Schweine  ??


----------



## Torix (22. November 2011)

Kanone und Jagdmesser kann ich stellen 

Helmlampe habe ich nicht und ist bestimmt super ....

cu

Holger


----------



## wittenberger (22. November 2011)

Mensch Holger, Glühwein würde schon reichen, der hat richtig Energiegehalt,
hast Du heute frei, oder ist Dir auch langweilig im Büro ??


----------



## Torix (23. November 2011)

so viel Zeit muss man sich manchmal nehmen......

gehe jetzt ne Runde um die Siegessäule laufen


----------



## cgb (24. November 2011)

Schöne Idee mit dem N8Ride, nur leider a: keine Zeit am Freitag b: kein passendes Leucht-Equipment momentan am start.
Bei einer Tagestour bin ich gern mit dabei.


----------



## Torix (25. November 2011)

Morgen 26.11., gleicher Ort 13:00 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cgb (25. November 2011)

Geht leider auch nicht. Vielleicht spontan nächstes WE, gleiche Zeit.


----------



## Torix (27. November 2011)

.... bin gerade zurück und noch nicht geduscht......
..da ich noch dampfe 

Auf Grund des Wetters, haben sich die Kranken und Verhinderte etwas entgehen lassen.........


----------



## wittenberger (27. November 2011)

Du hast es gut...................


----------



## cgb (27. November 2011)

Vielleicht macht der richtige Winter noch etwas Pause und hat mal ein Herz für alle Biker .....


----------



## Torix (30. November 2011)

Der Winter macht weiter eine Pause und ich will kommenden Freitag mich auf das Rad schwingen!

Ich kann ab 14:00 Uhr. Wer will mit?


----------



## cgb (30. November 2011)

Freitag ist immer Wocheneinkauf, vor 16-17Uhr bin ich meist noch nicht mal aus der Firma. Samstag oder Sonntag Vormittag lässt sich eine Biketour schon eher eintakten.
Es ist schon eine Krux mit der lieben Zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wittenberger (1. Dezember 2011)

Hi Holger,
Du hast es gut, Freitag muss ich lange arbeiten, dann Weihnachtsfeier der Firma,
Samstag - Sonntag Besuch da geht nichts, leider, muss unbedingt sehen wann es mal klappt damit wir mal nach Nudersdorf schauen können, da ist sicher was möglich.
Jetzt habe ich meine Ausrüstung wintermäßig kompl. und die Zeit fehlt, aber bei uns auf dem Bau geht es zur Zeit heiß her, alles muss zu Weihnachten fertig werden.
Bleiben in Kontakt,
viel Spaß,
Frank


----------



## Torix (2. Dezember 2011)

Remo, dann lass uns Sonntag ab. ca. 10:00 Uhr in der Dobiener Schweiz radeln! Treffpunkt bei mir und bringe mal einen Seitenschneider mit, das Kabel für die Garagenzuführung muss noch aufgelegt werden. Habe die Verkabelung in der Garage heute gemacht.
Ich rufe mal Samstag durch.......

Frank viel Spass beim Futtern und ich hatte mich schon so sehr auf Nudersdorf gefreut.....

cu
Holger


----------



## cgb (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Holger, echt schon wieder ne Woche rum. Am WE war ja eher Schietwetter, da hat man nicht mal Lust ein banales Kabel anzufassen  . Dir  war ja anscheinend auch was dazwischen gekommen. Mal schauen wie es so wettertechnisch weiter geht.
Kannst dich bei Gelegenheit ja mal melden.


----------



## Torix (9. Dezember 2011)

Wenn das Wetterchen am Sonntag einigermaßen geht, werde ich wieder ca. 1,5 h Stunden radeln.

Bei Lust und Laune einfach vorbeikommen. Ich schwinge mich ca. 12:30 Uhr auf den Sattel.

Das Kabel muss nur im Schrank aufgelegt werden!


----------



## cgb (10. Dezember 2011)

Dann werd ich mich morgen mal in die Spur machen.Da noch andere Termine anstehen, werd ich wohl etwas überpünktlich erscheinen (12:10). Hoffe mal das es nicht mehr als 2h werden, um die Dobiener Schweiz zu befahren.


----------



## Torix (12. Dezember 2011)

Wir waren also am letzten Sonntag bei bestem Wetterchen für ca. zwei Stunden in der Dobiener Schweiz und dem Stadtwald unterwegs und es war außer einer Stelle alles fahrbar.

Wir sind noch auf der Suche nach Mitfahrern!

Meldet Euch, dann werdet auch Ihr an der einen Stelle scheintern.....  oder uns beweisen, dass wir noch mehr trainieren müssen.

Auch ohne Wetterkenntnisse schlage ich hier mal den kommenden Samstag (17.12) 12:30 als nächsten Ritt vor.

Holger
(Eintrag in der Mitfahrerdatenbank folgt noch und bitte mit eintragen, denn ist eine gute Reklame)


----------



## cgb (12. Dezember 2011)

Wirklich super Terrain zum (mounten)biken. Bin schon lange nicht mehr so viel auf kleinen Kettenblatt gefahren. Zum Teil auch schöne flowige Stellen und natürlich einige Schiebepassagen um auch wirklich alle Muskeln zu fordern. 
Das schreit nach einer Wiederholung. Versuche auf jeden Fall wieder mit dabei zu sein.

bis dann,Remo


----------



## Torix (17. Dezember 2011)

Man soll das Jahr mit besten Vorsätzen anfangen und da der erste Tag im Jahr 2012 frei ist, Feiertag und Sonntag, hätte ich Lust auf eine Neujahrsausfahrt in meiner alten MTB-Heimat am Bergwitzsee.

Ablaufvorstellung: 09:30 Uhr; 2 lockere Runden mit ein paar Herausforderungen eingebaut und danach Glühwein nippen auf das neue Bikejahr!


Holger


----------



## cgb (17. Dezember 2011)

Hört sich gut an, bissl zeitig für Neujahr, so 10:30 würd mir eher entgegen kommen.
Ich sag mal: bin dabei, fürs Erste.


----------



## wittenberger (18. Dezember 2011)

Hört sich gut an, kann aber nicht fest zusagen habe Bereitschaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torix (19. Dezember 2011)

Mal sehen, wen ich noch aufwecken kann, aber Neujahr wird immer ein Problem sein *g*

Wer will am 24. ab 13:00 Uhr mit auf den Sattel hüpfen?


----------



## Torix (20. Dezember 2011)

Meldet Euch telefonisch bis Freitag 20:00 Uhr am besten bei mir, wer noch bei dem weihnachtlichen Ausritt mitmachen will.

Gruß aus Hauptstadt

Holger


----------



## Torix (22. Dezember 2011)

Am 24.12. darf ich leider nicht biken, dass habe ich zum Teil Frank zu verdanken, da er sich verquatscht hat! Das wird noch teuer für dich *lach*......

Denkt an an die Neujahrsausfahrt!

Schöne Weihnachten aus der dem besten Bikerevier nördlich der Elbe "Dobiener Schweiz"

Holger


----------



## wittenberger (22. Dezember 2011)

Mist, Entschuldigung, aber ich dachte das war Dir schon genehmigt, naja ich werde mich
erkenntlich zeigen. Hast Du zwischen den Feiertagen also 27. bis 30.12. frei ?, wenn das Wetter paßt können wir mal Nudersdorf in Angriff nehmen ?
Schöne Feiertage, Frank


----------



## cgb (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsche allen hier im Sachsen-Anhalt Forum ein frohes Fest.

Denke mal das man heute nix verpassen würde beim Biken, so ein Mistwetter schon wieder. Habe zwischen den Feiertagen auch noch spontan frei bekommen und würde mich in die Nudersdorfrunde mit einklinken.


----------



## Torix (26. Dezember 2011)

Habe leider nicht frei, muss mal nach ca. 10 Jahren zwischen den Feiertagen auf Arbeit verweilen. Schreibt aber mal wann ihr in Nudersdorf fahren wollt, dann ich habe den Luxus der Gleitzeit auf Arbeit....


----------



## wittenberger (26. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Holger, es ist nicht fest geplant, mail einfach wann Du kannst odere mal eher Feierabend hast und dann zeige ich Dir mal für eine Stunde die Ecke, damit Du einschätzen kannst ob das was ist dort.
Wird sowieso bloß eine Erkundungsfahrt, für hochsportliche Sachen bin ich noch zu angeschlagen.

Ansonsten für alle hier noch eine schönes Weihnachtsfest und guten Rutsch !!

Beste Grüße Frank


----------



## Torix (1. Januar 2012)

Der eiserne Kern der Entschlossenen war am Neujahrstag zur Ankurbelung des Kreislaufes bei schlechten Wetterbedingungen unterwegs 

Wetter: 8 Grad, Luftfeuchtigkeit gefühlte 100 % zunehmend 
Teilnehmer: Remo, Holger und ihr innerer Schweinehund

Beweisfoto: in der Anlage


----------



## cgb (1. Januar 2012)

Mensch auf dem Foto seh ich ja noch so sauber aus 
Trotz der netten Dusche von oben (Laut Wetter.com 0,8mm Niederschlagsvorhersage ) hat es doch Spaß gemacht das Bike mal wieder artgerecht zu bewegen.

Hier mal noch der LINK zur Tour auf Google-Maps 
http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?msa=0&msid=205242148828376747181.0004b57c21f15ea4809c0

Halt eine kleine Runde, genau richtig für Neujahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torix (3. Januar 2012)

Stimmt die Gesichtspigmente waren leider nicht zu sehen 

Bis zum nächsten mal... Nudersdorf steht noch auf den Plan vom letzten Jahr!


----------



## Torix (11. Januar 2012)

Wer hat nur das bloede Wetter von Euch bestellt?????
Frank, was macht die Gesundtheit?


----------



## wittenberger (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo und gesundes neues Jahr,
es geht so, aber die Zeit ist knapp, sind gleich mit mehreren Baustellen in Potsdam gestartet, daher ganze Woche unterwegs, deshalb Samstags Büroarbeit. Diesen Samstag
habe ich noch die Baumfäller bei mir, da wird es auch nichts, naja irgendwann klappt es schon mal.
Bis dahin, beste Grüße
Frank


----------



## Torix (13. Januar 2012)

Danke, das Jahr fängt für euch scheinbar stressig an.
Ist dein Holzfäller günstig ?

Cu

Holger


----------



## wittenberger (14. Januar 2012)

Morgen, dass weiss ich nicht, der rechnet nach Aufwand ab, es ist ein kletternder
Baumpfleger aus Leipzig, weil man mit keiner Leiter oder Bühne rankommt, die Kosten enstcheiden sich wenn er da ist und den Umfang sieht, aber er hat heute früh schon abgesagt er fühlt sich nicht und am kommenden Samstag verschoben, hoffentlich klappt es die Nussbäume treiben schon. Ja es ist stressig , es geht noch doller los wie es im Dezember aufgehört hat, ist halt ein beschissenes Gewerbe.
Bis dann Frank


----------



## cgb (14. Januar 2012)

Bisher hab ich noch jeden Baum klein bekommen.  
Aber es gibt schon sehr ungünstige Konstellationen, bei denen eine Firma mit Haftungsgarantie, wohl wirklich besser ist. 
Frank, hast wohl soon Wallnussmonster von 15m Höhe im Vorgarten?
Tolles Wetter zum Biken, mal schaun ob ich morgen noch ne kleine Runde schaffe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torix (14. Januar 2012)

Dann Haue mal meine Eiche um, wenn ich im Urlaub bin .......
Ich werde eine Runde laufen gehen, denn ich muss noch den Weihnachtsbaum entsorgen.

Hier noch etwas Schönes zur Motivation : 
http://bike-channel.tv/film/mit-dem-bike-auf-deutschlands-hoechsten-berg

cu Holger


----------



## wittenberger (15. Januar 2012)

Morgen, naja Ihr fahrt Eure Runde und ich sitze am Sonntag bis mind.14 Uhr am Computer und muss die vergangene Woche aufarbeiten und die kommende vorbereiten, aber es heißt ja "selbst" und "ständig" 

Ja der Walnussbaum ist sehr hoch, etwas höher wie 15 m, er steht im Garten
kommt keine Hebebühne etc. ran, Leiter reicht auch nicht, darunter 
Bungalow, Terasse, Pool und Gartenteich, also einfach so Äste absägen und fallen lassen geht nicht, der Baumkletterer seilt sich die Äste wohl mit
Rollen ab und garantiert mir das nichts unten kaputt geht, nun hat er es ja auf nächsten Samstag verschoben, ich hoffe es klappt endlich, der Baum darf und soll ja nicht ganz weg, nur die Höhe und Krone soll drastisch reduziert werden, nur noch so 8 m hoch und 4 m DM, treiben tut es ja von allein wieder.
So dann viel Spaß und friert Euch nichts ab !!!!!!


----------



## Torix (29. Januar 2012)

Dein Baum wurde wohl nun doch mit einer Bühne gestutzt.
Heute war ideales Bikewetter! Hat es jemand geschafft seinen warmen Hintern auf einen Sattel abzukühlen?

cu

Holger


----------



## wittenberger (29. Januar 2012)

hi, ja und nein, der vordere mit einer bühne da kam man damit ran und samstags dann der hintere wo keine technik hinkommt von einem kletternden baumpfleger aus leipzig, so mit seilzeug und umlenkrollen etc. war interessant, wäre aber nichts für mich in 15 m höhe auf
5 cm ästen rumzuturnen.


----------



## cgb (29. Januar 2012)

Bei so viel weißer Pracht fehlt mir der Antrieb. Zudem musste ich noch einige Vorbereitungen
für das anrollende sibirische Frosthoch treffen. Jetzt sind fast alle Schotten dicht.
Murmeltiermodus on


----------



## Torix (19. Februar 2012)

Sooooooo, ich hoffe die Russenkälte ist vorbei . Aus dieser östlichen Ecke kam noch nie etwas Gutes.
Komisch ist nur so wie die Kälte weg war zog bei mir eine starke Erkältung ein 

Wie habt Ihr das sibierische Hoch überstanden?

Ich hoffe, nächste Woche wieder mit Laufen anfangen zu können...., sonst brauche ich neue Radsachen *g*

Holger


----------



## B..G.M.... (19. Februar 2012)

Mir geht das genauso, eine starke Erkältung hat mich fest im Griff.

Erfahrungsgemäß ist die in zwei Wochen überstanden und dann ist das Wetter 

hoffentlich so, dass Outdoorsport mehr Spaß macht als noch vor kurzem!

Gute Besserung!

MfG


----------



## cgb (19. Februar 2012)

@Holger
Aus der westlichen Ecke kam auch noch nie was gutes. Siehe dein Infekt.
Je weiter östlich man geht, desto westlicher man steht. Da bleib ich lieber im Süden, Süd-Brandenburg ist immer eine Radlreise wert. 

Ansonsten alles Fit bei mir, nur das Training fehlt. Muss mal eben noch das Murmeltier fragen gehen, wie es demnächst ausschaut. 

Bis dann, Remo


----------



## Torix (2. März 2012)

Der Frühling ist da! Macht Euch mal Gedanken für eine schöne Ausfahrt. Die vorgeschlagene Ecke Nudersdorf (von Frank) würde mir gefallen und dafür solltet Ihr noch folgende Sachen üben:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Otol_k8iSE&feature=related"]MTB Fahrtechnik - 10 Spitzkehren      - YouTube[/nomedia]



Gehe jetzt eine Stunde laufen 

Holger


----------



## cgb (3. März 2012)

Murmeltiermode off

Endlich mal wieder normale Temperaturen. Mein Bike wiehert auch schon.Wird Zeit für eine Ausfahrt. Muss dieses WE aber meinen PC wieder zum laufen bringen, nachdem mein Netzteil sich als Chinaböller enttarnt hat und meine SSD vermutlich ins Nirvana geschossen hat. Das Mobo lief auch erst nach einem CMOS-Reset wieder. Na mal schauen ob das neue NT mehr taugt.
Nudersdorf ist ne gute Idee. Mal schauen, ob der Frank, Zeit findet für ne kleine Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wittenberger (18. März 2012)

Wart Ihr den schon in Nudersdorf ? Habe zur Zeit wenig Zeit, alle Wochenenden weg,
würde Euch aber gern mal das Areal zeigen ! MfG Frank


----------



## cgb (18. März 2012)

Waren noch nicht in Nudersdorf. Wenn du Zeit hast, könntest du uns ja die Geo Kordinaten für Google mal zusenden. Dann könnte man mal eine kleine Exkursion in das Gelände machen.


----------



## RotorRoy (20. März 2012)

Hallo WB, bin die nächsten Tage rundum Nudersdorf unterwegs, ist ja mein bevorzugtes Bikerevier! Allerding nur am Vormittag (9-12 Uhr). Bei interesse meldet euch!


----------



## cgb (23. März 2012)

Hallo RotorRoy, supi das sich hier noch der ein oder andere WBler in den Thread einfindet.
Hab dieses WE leider mal wieder keine Zeit, aber sonst würde ich schon mal so Sonntag zw.9-12Uhr ein Runde mit biken kommen.


----------



## RotorRoy (25. März 2012)

Hi, habe diese Woche Frühschicht und werde meistens am Nachmittag Biken!
Morgen, werde ich von ca. 15 bis 17 Uhr in Richtung Rabenstein fahren!


----------



## kindi (20. April 2012)

@RotorRoy 
Sehen wir uns zum Rennen in Dessau?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9428485#post9428485


----------



## RotorRoy (25. April 2012)

Klar!
Bin dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder dabei!
Vielleicht kommen ja auch die anderen "Waldbewohner" mit!


----------



## cgb (30. April 2012)

Muss ich mir echt mal einen Ruck geben, kann ich leider erst am 11.5 entscheiden, ob ich dabei bin.
Werd morgen mal mein Bike, nach längerer Ruhephase, wieder etwas Auslauf gönnen. Wer Zeit hat auf eine 1.Mai Nachmittagsrunde kann sich gern melden.


----------



## Torix (18. Juni 2012)

Läuft ja nicht besonders die Tourenverabredungen......
Hat das Tailen schon stattgefundne in Nudersdorf?????

Roy wie war deine Zeit beim Triathlon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RotorRoy (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo Torix und WB
Das Trailen ist nicht angelaufen!
Bin aber öfter mal mit meinem neuen Carver auf dem Apollensberg anzutreffen!
Habe zu Zeit dienstl. viel und lange zu tun und nächste Woche bin ich zur Schulung.
Meine Zeit beim Triathlon beläuft sich ja nur aufs Radfahren, habe Mixed Staffel mitgemacht, diese betrug (reine fahrzeit, ohne Wechselzone) 34,30 min.
Hat aber für unsere Staffel wieder mal zum 3. Platz gereicht 2009=3.,2010=1.)!
Vielleicht ergibt sich ja in den nächsten Monaten mal was.
Gruß Roy


----------



## RotorRoy (19. Juni 2012)

@ KINDI
Das Mosigkauer MTB Rennen war auch dieses Jahr wieder TOP, nicht nur weil ich auf der 24Km Runde den 2. Platz belegt habe.
Ich habe mir die CD vom Sportamt Dessau geholt, falls Du bedarf hast, melde dich einfach.


----------



## Crankwalk (25. Februar 2013)

Ich hol das ganze mal hoch hier, lebt ihr alle noch?


----------



## Torix (26. Februar 2013)

Klar leben wir zum Glück noch, wir sind nur eben noch im Winterschlaf.
Wir kennen uns aber noch nicht?????

Wo fährst du immer?
Ich habe meine Hausrunde seit ca drei Jahren in der Dobiener Schweiz.

Holger


----------



## Crankwalk (26. Februar 2013)

Nee wir kennen uns noch nicht, bin ja erst "neu" hier.
Zwar seit 2011 oder so hier angemeldet aber nur ganz selten reingeschaut.

Ich bin erst nach Wittenberg gezogen und kenn mich von daher hier noch nicht soooo gut aus.
War bis jetzt nur mal auf dieser Burg Rabenstein und ansonsten nur in der City unterwegs. Waren im letzten Jahr leider nur 3000km aber für 2013 hab ich mir mehr vorgenommen


----------



## cgb (27. Februar 2013)

Hallo Crankwalk
war hier auch schon lang nicht mehr online. Wie Holger schon sagt, halt noch Murmeltiermode on. Schön das sich immer wieder ein paar MTB-Freunde aus 
unserer Region hier einfinden. Hast ja ein gutes Pensum, nur 3000km, dafür 
brauch ich 3 Jahre   (immer dieser elendige Zeitmangel)
Bei besserem Wetter kann man sich ja mal live treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crankwalk (28. Februar 2013)

Nagut die Häfte der 3000km ist Arbeitsweg also kommt da garnicht sooo viel zusammen 



> Bei besserem Wetter kann man sich ja mal live treffen.


Können wir sehr gerne mal machen 

Habe heute erfahren das es im Bereich Nudersdorf sehr schöne Strecken geben soll, weiss da einer was von euch?
Der Mensch sprach von einer Grube und einer Motocross Strecke?


----------



## cgb (28. Februar 2013)

Ja bei Nudersdorf sind wir 2012 irgendwie hängengeblieben. Frank wollte uns ja mal die Ecke zeigen. Wohn zwar nicht weit weg von Nudersdorf, aber hab die Ecke halt irgendwie nicht in meiner Hausrunde. Sicherlich ist es auch eher nicht MTB-tauglich in einer Kiesgrube mit steilen Rampen und Motocross Treibsand zu biken, geht zwar, aber Spass ist halt was anderes. Man müsste es sich wirklich mal vor Ort anschauen.


----------



## Crankwalk (28. Februar 2013)

Bin sowieso eher ein Anfänger von daher darf es ruhig erstmal gesitteter zugehen  
Hätte ja sein können das einer von euch die Ecke näher kennt.
Habe es halt nur heute zufällig erfahren das dort oft MTB´ler unterwegs sind.

Warte zur Zeit auf meine neuen Bremsen und wenn dann ein paar schöne Tage in Aussicht sind können wir gerne eine Runde drehen 


Edit: Schaut mal hier, sollte in der Nudersdorfer Ecke/Schanzenberg sein
Ab min 6.15 sind sie aus der Sandgrube raus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxAPx56ylUc

Unter dem Suchbegriff "Nudersdorf" findet sich noch mehr


----------



## Torix (5. März 2013)

Ich glaube Frank ist nicht mehr aktiv und nicht alle Aufnahmen sind aus Nudersdorf.


----------



## sahneb (20. April 2013)

schönen juten tach 
freut mich sehr zu lesen das hier wittenberger raddler anzutreffen sind....

letzes jahr sind wir mehr waldwege gefahren aber dieses jahr sollen auf jeden fall ein paar berge mit in die tour.
leider bin ich und auch 2freunde absolute anfänger was das mountenbiken angeht. 
was gibt es denn für berge ,einsteigerfreundlich in und um coswig??? 
wir sind bisher nur auf den apollensberg gekommen.

....die sandwäsche in nudersdorf finde ich sehr ungeeignet weil sich loser trockener sand zum motocross besser macht.
in coswig auf der crossstrecke gab es mal eine extra mtb/bmx strecke! nur leider wurde diese entfernt,weil zu wenig interesse bestand


----------



## Torix (7. Mai 2013)

Einige Schreiberlinge aus diesem Forum fahren nur sehr selten noch, oder wie Frank eben nicht mehr. Er ist wieder bei der PS-Fraktion und flügt bestimmt den Wald wieder um.
Ich fahre z.Z. ca. 2 mal pro Woche und am Wochenende bevorzugt zwischen 12.00-15.00 Uhr. Da macht meine Familie Mittagsschlaf. Da ich direkt in einer schönen MTB-Gegend wohne, gleich neben dem Radweg nach Berlin in waldreicher Gegend, bin ich noch vor der Erwärmung in gutem Gelände. Bevor ich nach Dobien gezogen bin, war der Südkreis mein MTB-Revier. Die nächste Tour geht am Männertag gegen 09:30 bei mir los.
Holger


----------



## cgb (7. Mai 2013)

Klingt gut, eine kleine Himmelfahrtstour. Wo soll es denn lang gehen, Dobiener Schweiz ? Ich sag mal, bin dabei, obwohl meine Performance besser sein könnte. Bin vor 2 Wochen meine erste Tour dieses Jahr gefahren (leider nur 30km/400hm laut Google Tracks).

 @sahneb
es gibt bei uns keine Berge, jedenfalls nix was den Namen verdient. Um Fahrtechnik zu lernen reichen aber auch ein paar Hügel  und für die Kondition haben wir ja jede Menge Sand auf den Waldwegen.


----------



## RotorRoy (11. Mai 2013)

Es gibt schon einige Hügel in unserem Umland, an denen man sich als MTBler austoben kann.
Da wären als erstes natürlich der Apollensberg, dann wären da noch der Michelsberg bei Grabo, der Gallunberg, den Hubertusberg mit Hubertusstieg.
Rund um Nudersdorf gibts auch schöne Ecken, aber die Sandwäsche ist für Radler ungeeignet und auch in den Waldern, z.B: nahe der Deponie Reinsdorf mach das MTBiken manchmal keinen Spass mehr, da die MoCrosser mittlerweile fast den gesamten Waldboden umgepflügt haben und das nicht nur auf den Wegen (da wird Teilweise auch quer durch den Wald über bestellte Felder gefahren).
In unserer Gegend muß man dann halt ein paar Kilometer mehr schruppen, um einige Höhenmeter zu machen (auf 35Km ca. 300 Hm).
Bin meistens in der Woche am Nachmittag, manchmal auch am Wochenende auf dem Apollensberg und rund um Nudersdorf, Braunsdorf, Reinsdorf unterwegs, vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal.


----------



## Torix (5. Januar 2017)

Wer ist noch im Winterschlaf ?
Am Sonntag beginne ich mit den Training für die Ziele im Jahr 2017


----------



## Udo1 (5. Januar 2017)

Torix schrieb:


> Wer ist noch im Winterschlaf ?
> Am Sonntag beginne ich mit den Training für die Ziele im Jahr 2017


Dann wünsche ich dir eine schöne Zeit auf deinem Bike.
Ich trainiere schon seit dem 02.01., macht großen Spaß bei diesem Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flachlandhupfer (10. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
komme auch aus Wittenberg/Reinsdorf.
Ich fahre meist in Braunsdorf/Nudersdorf/Straach allein.
Wäre doch mal schön, wenn man mal eine kleine Tour organisieren könnte. 
Viele Grüße
Holger


----------

